# what to do if miss the cancellation window



## lily28 (Jul 5, 2022)

i have 2 reservations that are 27 days from checkin and miss the 30 day cancellation window.  it is at banff for august.  i read that if i cancel, and if reservations are picked up by another owner, then i get the reservation back?
do i need to do this with reservation agent?  i am on hold for an agent for 1 hour 24 min so far and still on hold


----------



## Hobokie (Jul 5, 2022)

lily28 said:


> i have 2 reservations that are 27 days from checkin and miss the 30 day cancellation window.  it is at banff for august.  i read that if i cancel, and if reservations are picked up by another owner, then i get the reservation back?
> do i need to do this with reservation agent?  i am on hold for an agent for 1 hour 24 min so far and still on hold


They changed this and will no longer honor this… I have read (Facebook WM group) that some folks have success by calling the Vacation Planning Center, but I doubt it is consistent…


----------



## lily28 (Jul 5, 2022)

per the owner website
If cancelled in less than the required number of days, the Owner will be charged the applicable number of Vacation Credits and/or Bonus Time fees for that use to the extent that other Owners cannot use the same period. After check-in, there is no refund of Credits or Bonus Time fees in the event of an early checkout regardless if another Owner occupies the remaining reserved period. 
Cancellations must be received by calling 1.800.457.0103 during business hours Monday through Friday, 6 a.m. to 9 p.m., Saturdays and Sundays, 6 a.m. to 5 p.m., or by fax to 425.498.3676. 

doesn’t it mean i will lose credit if other owners didn’t pick up the reserved time?
still on hold now 2 hr 12 min.  this is ridiculous


----------



## CO skier (Jul 5, 2022)

lily28 said:


> i have 2 reservations that are 27 days from checkin and miss the 30 day cancellation window.  it is at banff for august.  i read that if i cancel, and if reservations are picked up by another owner, then i get the reservation back?
> do i need to do this with reservation agent?  i am on hold for an agent for 1 hour 24 min so far and still on hold



You must be looking at an old link.

The Penalized Credits Refund Policy changed effective August 5, 2020.  Housekeeping and any cash charges are refunded past the cancellation deadline, but the credits for the reservation are no longer refunded if picked-up by another owner.


----------



## Tacoma (Jul 5, 2022)

Try to rent it for around cost on oneof the WM facebook sites. 2 bedrooms are hard to get but there is a lot of availability for one bedrooms this year. Not sure why.


----------



## geist1223 (Jul 5, 2022)

If you can not rent it out - Wait until the last minute to cancel. Thus is so Wyndham can not rent it out or put it into BT. Thus collecting twice.


----------



## loosefeet (Jul 5, 2022)

You can thank Wyndham for this greedy change in policy.  You USED to be able to get credits back IF someone picked up the time--you had to call to request.  That way, the credits were used, another club member got access to the room.  Now, you are scr.....d if things happen--and it doesn't seem to matter what the reason is for canceling.  We needed to cancel once at Lake County because of the fire--too smokey to go, more than one person had asthma and it wasn't a good idea to be there (for anyone)--but Wyndham said TOO BAD, your loss!  They want you to give them the credits, then ALSO rent the rooms out if you can't make it, double collection which benefits Wyndham, but not the club members, in any way.


----------



## CO skier (Jul 6, 2022)

geist1223 said:


> If you can not rent it out - Wait until the last minute to cancel. Thus is so Wyndham can not rent it out or put it into BT. Thus collecting twice.



Why cancel at all in your shortsighted scenario?

This is the "screw your fellow owners to spite Wyndham" shortsighted philosophy.

If you cancel, and another owner books any or all of the cancellation using credits -- fellow owner gains their reservation; Wyndham gains nothing.

If you cancel and another owner books any of the cancellation using Bonus Time, the cash charge accrues to the Club, just like maintenance fees; Owners benefit and Wyndham gains nothing.


----------



## sue1947 (Jul 6, 2022)

You can also post it here:  wmowners for rent. Another owner may exchange their credits for your reservation (plus associated fees).  That's a desirable reservation so I bet you will get a taker.


----------



## CO skier (Jul 6, 2022)

loosefeet said:


> You can thank Wyndham for this greedy change in policy.  You USED to be able to get credits back IF someone picked up the time--you had to call to request.  That way, the credits were used, another club member got access to the room.  Now, you are scr.....d if things happen--and it doesn't seem to matter what the reason is for canceling.  We needed to cancel once at Lake County because of the fire--too smokey to go, more than one person had asthma and it wasn't a good idea to be there (for anyone)--but Wyndham said TOO BAD, your loss!  They want you to give them the credits, then ALSO rent the rooms out if you can't make it, double collection which benefits Wyndham, but not the club members, in any way.


Please show the evidence that Wyndham rented your cancellation at Lake County, instead of your personal conjecture, which is probably not true.


----------



## lily28 (Jul 6, 2022)

thank you for all your input.  agree to try to rent instead of cancel and lose all the credits


----------



## loosefeet (Jul 6, 2022)

CO Skier--whether the canceled nights get rented to another person, or goes into Bonus time, or Wyndham rents out--the company (Wyndham) collects TWICE, the member gets nothing.  There needs to be some leniency for deaths in the family, natural disasters, personal illnesses etc.  Perhaps there could be some sort of insurance one could buy.  But, at this time, transparency on what they rent out is not available to "prove" to you what nights get rented out.  At this point, if anything happens to you w/in 30 days of your trip, forget about your credits.


----------

